# Hiawatha Arrow 10k



## CrazyDave (Apr 9, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-Hiawat...329808?hash=item1a111e0550:g:siAAAOSwGotWrTm1


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## keith kodish (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice bike. Great restoration,too!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Belongs to CABE member Poolboy1. He also had the No-Nose and his Bluebird listed as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 10, 2016)

Not to mention the Roadmaster in the photo


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 10, 2016)

The NN is a solid, all orig bike, no repro stuff.  I restored it and spared no expense.  Killer bike !!


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 10, 2016)

That roadmaster is sexy, I would rather have that than the other two....but all beautiful and rare man.  Shoulda figured they would be someones here! ;D


----------



## poolboy1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hiawatha Arrow sold


----------

